# homemade Line Stripper



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

Need to strip line off of 3 spinning reels to get them ready for my April trip to Cape Lookout. 

Anyone have any ideas for a home made line stripper? I would imagine I could involve my drill. Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I usually take an old spool and epoxy it to a shaft and put it in my drill. Works like a champ, and then you can just drop the whole roll into a fishing line recycle bin.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I use a old drink bottle like a 1 liter or 16 oz drink.Make a hole in the center of the cap and push a bolt thru coming out the top of the cap,put a nut on the top of the cap and tighten down.Put the cap back on the bottle and slide the bolt into your drill.A variable speed drill works best but any will do.I tape the line on the bottle so it doesn't slip and just power away.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

tell a little cousin or nephew to take the line and run down the street... clip it when its all the way out and make him pick it up.

works everytime.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Bravo Entropy!!

Used this method on more than one occasion, often followed by the "Let's hold a spool on a pencil" game


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Bravo Entropy!!
> 
> Used this method on more than one occasion, often followed by the "Let's hold a spool on a pencil" game


QFT!!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I use a Swifty line remover. It's a big plastic spool that separates into two halves and is chucked into a drill. The line remover will hold a full pound of line before it needs to be emptied. To empty it, just unscrew the wing nut, separate the two halves and remove the coils of line. Recycle the line, reassemble the Swifty, and it's good to go.


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

Benthook- I like your idea, I think I'll give that a go today.

Entropy- I like your idea as well, but I don't have anyone around I can sucker into like that, lol


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

I sent the drill method into NC Sportsman as a suggestion and they sent me a brand new casting rod. See Feb. 2008 edition.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

To give my simple look on things, i went to Bass pro and bought a reel spooler, 20$ for the spooler, came with stripper that runs off of C batteries, works like a champ both ways.........I love mine


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

The last one I did I was on the pier. The pier master drove by in his golf cart and I hooked the bumper of his cart & clipped at the spool. Respooling wasn't hardly as easy.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

if your going with speed put your rear axel up on jacks (front if your vehicle is FWD), throw on a spare rim, hit the gas...

i kid of course.

no matter how you get it off, be sure to properly dispose of the waste line.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've got a 1986 Ford Mustang LX (notchback), with an aftermarket 302 block, edelbrock performer 302 intake, holley street avenger 650 carb, scorpion roller rockers, FRP E303 cam, dual flowmasters, just for unspooling my reels. For respooling, I keep an old Daiwa SL50H on hand, empty. I'll tie the new line to the spool, reel it on loosely, tighten the drag just a pinch and then reel it from there onto the reel I'm gonna use it on.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

dont forget that that line you take off can be used for tying your own bottom rigs , or just practicing tying some , or even practicing trying to tie new knots ,, thats what I do


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

A large nail placed into my drill. Works as well as anything. The line can then be slipped off to properly dispose of. Why spend money on something most already have around the house.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

If I wasn't afraid of the wildlife getting entangled in it, I swear, I'd like to toss out an extra empty line next to the pier and let the next pleasure boat that came by too close and oblivious to the fishermen and the "no wake" zone do the job for me, just so he'd get his props fouled!!! Of course, it would help to have a nice length of wire line for a shock leader, or maybe some stranded cable. Of course, environmental considerations prevent me from carrying out my fiendish scheme.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I just pull it off onto the floor in a small pile while watching TV or something, then grab the pile and bundle it up and run a knife through it a few times to make it smaller, then throw it away.


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

I used BentHook's idea. Took a 20oz Cheerwine Bottle and put the bolt through the cap... Worked like a charm!!! I even saved the cap contraption for future uses. Most 20oz caps will fit on any bottle.

Now all I need to do is break the reels down and clean and oil them up for my big trip!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Question to all*

Have you ever wondered if using a drill to remove the line from a conv. reel is creating to much heat for the bearings? 

I know a power cast spin the spool very fast, but that is for a short period of time. 

Removing line from the spool with a drill can take a few minute to several minutes. 

Not as fast, but still spinning for a longer time.

I use my cordless drill.



What do you think????


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Tie one end to the bumper of a car and let it rip...please do not practice this tip on the Autobahn. 

Could also try heaving over the side of a 10 story building with a 10 ounce weight, preferably after rush hour.

Seriously...the drill method works best but take a two liter bottle, or gallon container with a screw on top, drill a small hole in the cap and put a bolt on the cap, replace the cap to the bottle, tape the cap on with masking tape, tape the line at the mid section of the bottle and get it done in no time flat. Once prepared the same bottle can be used over and over until it becomes an unyieldy mess, and then drop it into the recycling bin.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

BentHook said:


> I use a old drink bottle like a 1 liter or 16 oz drink.Make a hole in the center of the cap and push a bolt thru coming out the top of the cap,put a nut on the top of the cap and tighten down.Put the cap back on the bottle and slide the bolt into your drill.A variable speed drill works best but any will do.I tape the line on the bottle so it doesn't slip and just power away.



Oops...didn't see you had already posted it before I re-posted the same thing. Works well!!


----------

